# GnR



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Guns n Roses is scheduled to play the first of like, four shows, tonight, in New York, at the Hammerstein Ballroom.

Who will the new guitar player be? Buckethead is, sadly, out. Is Izzy really back in? 

Will the set list be the same as it was 5 years ago? God, I hope not.

More importantly, will any of the shows this week actually happen?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I heard that Robin Finck formerly of *Nine Inch Nails* was handling the ax work and Stradlin' may indeed be back in the fold. Some other cats I never heard of, but you can sort of thank Sebastian Bach for some of the info for publicly calling Rose out to answer some of those nagging questions. Rose...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah, Robin's been in since, like, 2001, or whenever the hell I saw them. 

But, there are suppossed to be three guitar players. It was Robin and Buckethead, and Paul (Huge) Tobias. 

Then it was Robin, Buckethead and Richard Fortus, I think. I have no idea how I remembered that guys name. :googly: 

Now, I guess, it's Robin, Richard and a mystery entity.:googly:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

well, the earliest report I can find from the show says, Yes, there really is a GnR concert starting, Yes, it is Izzy and Yes the set list is different.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Or, maybe it wasn't really Izzy after all. The new guy is apparently named Ron Thal. Also known as Bumblefoot. 
So, just for the record, Axl has replaced a Buckethead, with a Bumblefoot.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, Sebastian Bach stopped by to sing, on My Michele.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, the NY shows are wrapped, and everyone from Sebastian Bach, Kid Rock, and yes, Izzy ****ing Stradlin joined the band on stage.:smoking:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Or, maybe it wasn't really Izzy after all. The new guy is apparently named Ron Thal. Also known as Bumblefoot.
> So, just for the record, Axl has replaced a Buckethead, with a Bumblefoot.


Seems fitting, since he shares the stage with a singer who should be renamed Bumblebrain.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hoo-Ah!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

If Slash isn't in the band , they should call it "Guns N Posers". I heard a single from the new album: weak.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

NEW YORK — It was a one-two encounter between Axl Rose and Tommy Hilfiger. 

The rocker and designer capped a Thursday evening out at a new club called The Plumm in Manhattan's Chelsea neighborhood with midnight fisticuffs.

"There was an issue between the two of them," Plumm owner Noel Ashman said.

The scuffle reportedly started after the Guns N' Roses front man moved the drink of Hilfiger's girlfriend, Dee Ocleppo.

"I moved his girlfriend's drink so it wouldn't spill," Rose told the Los Angeles radio station KROQ on Friday. "It was the most surreal thing, I think, that's ever happened to me in my life."

According to the 44-year-old singer, Hilfiger, 55, smacked him in the arm and told him to put the drink back.

"He just kept smacking me," Rose said.

Attempts to reach Hilfiger or a representative were not immediately successful.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

One diva bitch slapping another diva.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

A Guns and Roses thread has devolved into a "slap-fight" news item.

Time to throw that last shovel of dirt on this bunch.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

By MATTIAS KAREN
Associated Press Writer


STOCKHOLM, Sweden


Guns N' Roses frontman Axl Rose spent most of Tuesday in a Stockholm jail cell after allegedly biting a security guard in the leg at his hotel, police said. 

Rose, who performed in the Swedish capital on Monday, was arrested early Tuesday after attacking and threatening the guard, as well as causing damage to the Berns Hotel, police spokeswoman Towe Hagg said. 



He was released from jail around 7 p.m. after agreeing to pay a fine of 40,000 kronor ($5,500), Hagg said. Rose was also ordered to pay 10,000 kronor ($1,360) in damages to the security guard, she said. 

No criminal charges were filed against him. 

Guns N' Roses was scheduled to perform in Norway's capital, Oslo, on Wednesday night. 

Concert organizer Ema Telstar said the band was not traveling with a publicist and would not comment on the arrest. 

Hagg told The Associated Press that Rose was intoxicated during the confrontation, which occurred shortly before 8 a.m., and was not questioned by police until after he sobered up. 

"He was deemed too intoxicated to be questioned right away," she said. 

It was unclear what caused the fight, but Swedish tabloids said the guard tried to intervene when Rose started arguing with a woman in the hotel lobby. 

Fredrik Nylen, one of the police officers who helped arrest Rose, was quoted by the daily Aftonbladet Web site as saying that the singer acted aggressively toward police and had to be handcuffed and restrained in the hotel. 

"He kept a high profile, so to speak," Nylen was quoted as saying. 

Guns N' Roses played a concert in Stockholm's Globe Arena Monday night, and had been partying at a well-known night club before the scuffle, Aftonbladet said.




Well, it's a little more "rock n roll" than the Hillfiger nonsense.:googly:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

RAXL, I saw that news item today and I immediately thought of you. I saved it and was going to post it, but lo and behold, you ARE the master.  You beat me to it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Well that says it - there is no such thing as bad publicity. I guess the diva needs to bite people and destroy things instead of trying to perform with the band and promote their tour instead.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Maybe I should take out one of my contenders in Horror Music Death Match and add Asshole Rose to the mix instead.  I agree with Weiner's asessment of the situation 100%.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

New US GnR tour dates announced


Sept 16 - Las Vegas, NV / The Joint
Sept 17 - Las Vegas, NV / The Joint
Sept 20 - San Francisco, CA / The Warfield
Sept 21 - San Francisco, CA / The Warfield
Sept 23 - Devore, CA / KROQ Inland Invasion 
Sept 27 - Fresno, CA / Save Mart Center
Sept 29 - Bakersfield, CA / Rabobank Arena
Sept 30 - Reno, NV / Reno Events Center
Oct 2 - Sacramento, CA/ ARCO Arena
Oct 5 - San Diego, CA / iPayOne Center, Sports Arena


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Can they still be called Guns N Roses if its really just Axl???


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, Dizzy is there too.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

oh ya Dizzy... lol


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, and Izzy shows up. Sometimes. 
He's not in the band though.:googly:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Sept 16 - Las Vegas, NV / The Joint
Sept 17 - Las Vegas, NV / The Joint
Sept 20 - San Francisco, CA / The Warfield
Sept 21 - San Francisco, CA / The Warfield
Sept 23 - Devore, CA / KROQ Inland Invasion 
Sept 27 - Fresno, CA / Save Mart Center
Sept 29 - Bakersfield, CA / Rabobank Arena
Sept 30 - Reno, NV / Reno Events Center
Oct 2 - Sacramento, CA/ ARCO Arena
Oct 5 - San Diego, CA / iPayOne Center, Sports Arena
Oct 24 - Sunrise, FL / BankAtlantic Center
Oct 25 - Tampa, FL / St. Pete Times Forum


And, October 20th in Jacksonville Florida.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

They'll make it through 4 shows before Axl gets caught up in a sporting event in his hotel and blows off a show.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Is that going to be our official over/under? 4 shows? We should start a poll.


I'm considering getting tickets to the Jacksonville show.
The European tour went off pretty smoothly, for whatever that's worth. 

Uh, not much, really.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Sad when you consider that "pretty smoothly" meant axle only bit one person and collapsed on stage. For Axle that might even be darn good!

I would have to take the less than four shows before we see an Axle Meltdown (AM). I figure he is on home turf so he will want to blame everyone else for things not going well. What better way than having an AM and having the press pay attention. Negative publicity is still pubescent behavior... um, you know what I mean.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Let me chime in on Rich Fortus...

Rich is from St. Louis and was in my favorite local band in the mid/late eighties (and wee early 90's) - a band called The Eye's and later Pale Divine. He is an immensely talented guitarist, a classically trained musician (Classical Guitar and Cello I think) - who before getting entangled with GnR was a studio musician for damn near everybody.

Earlier this spring once I heard GnR was really, actually going to hit the road (by that time they were already in Europe) I wrote him and said good luck with the upcoming shows, I was a fan from way back, and what not.

Six weeks later he writes me back - he was home in NYC for a week and just trying to catch up with mail. We reminisced about the old days in St. Louis and Carbondale and spoke of a band reunion of The Eyes that probably won't take place due to his schedule.

You can find him on youtube (Richard Fortus) if you look. He and Robin Finck are amazingly talented.

ews


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah. I actually liked the Finck/ Buckethead combo with Huge on third guitar, but Fink/Fortus/ Bumblefoot has sounded pretty damn good, from what I've heard of the shows. 
I believe , and this is not meant as any kind of slam, that Fortus played the guitar parts on InSyncs albums? Maybe even their tours? That's some serious record sales right their, like them or not.
I do miss Buckethead though.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah - he's play'ed for N/Sync, Enrique Inglesias, Nena, and who knows who else. His first big break was with Richard Butler who asked him to form Love Spit Love with him. Rich has a lot of song writing credits to his name too.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

From Rolling Stone.....





From the annals of We’ll Believe It When We See It: A friend of ours with a retail source has told us that the long awaited Guns N' Roses album, Chinese Democracy has gotten a firm release date of November 21st. Under normal circumstances we'd laugh at such an assertion — after all, this album has reportedly cost over $13 million and has been "due out" since 1998. But whenever somebody has actually managed to get Axl to speak in the past few months, he's said it's coming out before the end of the year. Plus, there was that G N'R tour announcement the other day that alluded to a release date some time in the next two months. Dare to dream, folks. Dare to dream...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, to absolutely no one's surprise, the first two dates have been cancelled. 

The Oct. 20th show in Jacksonville has been rescheduled for Halloween. :jol: Don''t think I'll be able to make that it, that night.:googly:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

it looks to me like Axl needs some anger management classes...........lol

course it'd help a whole lot probably if he got off the booze


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And, continuing to stoke the Chinese Democracy fires....

Has anyone seen the new Harley Davidson commercial, with the sheep? Well, Axl has licensed Paradise City to Harley for the spot. BUT, there is a second version of the commercial, featuring Better, one of the new songs. 

Final mix on the record is apparently complete. Will it be out next month?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

An open letter to our fans:

Guns N’ Roses regrets to announce that the following concert tour dates have been canceled:

January 10: Sacramento
January 11: Bakersfield
January 13: Reno
January 16: San Diego

Because of the scheduling of these particular shows, valuable time needed by the band and record company for the proper setup and release of the album Chinese Democracy would have been lost. Rather than delay the album yet again, all involved have decided to remove these shows from GN’R’s schedule. We hope our fans understand and we apologize for any inconveniences this may have caused. Tickets may be refunded at point of purchase.

To say the making of this album has been an unbearably long and incomprehensible journey would be an understatement. Overcoming the endless and seemingly insane amount of obstacles faced by all involved, notwithstanding the emotional challenges endured by everyone -- the fans, the band, our road crew and business team -- has at many times seemed like a bad dream in which one wakes up only to find that they are still in the nightmare. Unfortunately, this time it has been played out for over a decade in real life.

The true, ongoing, behind-the-scenes triumphs and casualties are much more complicated than any negative speculation that the media or otherwise has managed to hit upon. For much of the time, various legal issues have arisen, demanding that the best way to deal with these things publicly, quite frankly, was to keep our mouths shut in an attempt to ensure the best outcome -- especially one that wouldn’t jeopardize the band or the album. It’s easy for people to point out how others have handled similar situations or how they would have dealt with these issues themselves if they encountered them in their own lives. But again, without full knowledge of the various dynamics and circumstances involved, these types of comments or commentary are just uninformed, disassociated, generally useless -- and often hindering -- speculation.

When I agreed to do our recent North American tour, I did it with the understanding that my manager, Merck Mercuriadis, and I were in full agreement regarding our strategy and touring plans and, most important, that any and all things needed to release the album by Dec. 26 at the latest were in place. Unfortunately, it turned out that this was not the case, and I regret to say that the album will not be released by the end of the year. Although many things went extremely well and were very exciting, there were, in our opinion, unnecessary and avoidable complications on our tour having to do with the tour routing, scheduling and album and video plans that wreaked havoc on all involved. This was compounded by an overall sense of a lack of respect by management for the band and crew and each individual's particular expertise that has resulted, unfortunately, in the end of both Guns’ and my managerial involvement with Merck Mercuriadis.

In regard to a release date for the album itself, certain minor –- and I do mean minor -- additions, as well as contract negotiations, need to be completed. Barring any unforeseen complications, these things have now been adequately scheduled. The band and I, along with our record company, feel that this record deserves the proper setup and promotion, not the “13 Tuesdays left” and “It may just appear in your record store” approach offered by management. We believe this strategy may have been used as a tool by management to sell this latest tour to the various promoters, and if this was the case, this was obviously unfair to them. The stress of dealing with this situation has been considerable for everyone, including the band, but more important, in our opinion, it was something utterly insane to do to our fans. You have our apologies, and please know we have been laboring over this with management for the entire North American tour.

It takes approximately eight weeks for an album to hit the shelves once it has been turned in to the record company. For whatever reasons, it appears that it may have been mistakenly inferred by management that this time period could be condensed to three weeks. With that being said, this is not a promise, a lie or a guarantee, but we do wish to announce a tentative release date of March 6. This is the first time we have done this publicly for this album. Others have made up all the other dates for their own reasons. We would like to assure the fans that everything in our power will be done to meet this date. Once it is finalized and official, you will be notified. If we are delayed for unseen reasons, you also will be notified as soon as possible in regard to a new date, and the album will be released as shortly thereafter as is possible. We thank you for your patience.

In the end, it’s just an album, but it’s one that I, the band, our record company and all involved believe and feel is a true Guns N’ Roses album. Ultimately the public will decide, and regardless of the outcome, our hearts, lives and our passion has been put into this project every step of the way. If for no other reason, we feel those elements alone merit your consideration. We do hope you can hold on just a bit longer, and if not, please take a break and we’ll be more than glad -- if you so choose -- to see you again later.

Once again, we offer our sincere apologies and our deepest thanks. Guns N’ Roses also would like to thank all the fans who attended the 70 concerts in 21 countries for their support in 2006. All the best to each and every one of you over this holiday season, thank you and God bless.

Sincerely,

Axl Rose 

:googly: :googly:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Overcoming the endless and seemingly insane amount of obstacles faced by all involved, notwithstanding the emotional challenges endured by everyone -- the fans, the band, our road crew and business team -- has at many times seemed like a bad dream in which one wakes up only to find that they are still in the nightmare.


Yeah, but wouldn't every single one of the things quoted above be the fault of the man who wrote the letter?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, of course. In _our_ reality.

_BUT_ in the Earth 32 reality of Axl Rose, you blame the manager, and fire him. 

I just found out about DC's Earth 32 today. I don't think it exists, post-CRISIS, but there was some crazy **** happening there.


----------

